# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار |؛¤ّ,¸ آية الله ¸,ّ¤؛| بصوت مجموعة من الرواديد .. (( لتحميل بصيغة Mp3 ))

## My tears

*إصدار* 
*أناشـيد*
*|؛¤ّ,¸ آية الله ¸,ّ¤؛|* 
*بصوت*
*.. مجموعة من الرواديد ..* 
*(( لتحميل بصيغة Mp3 ))*
*/
\
/
قد كان روح الله*
*الشيخ حسين الأكرف*
*\
كان الخميني*
*على حمادي*
*/
فديناه* 
*السيد أمير الموسوي*
*\
قلب الحسين* 
*عبد الأمير بلادي*
*/
غبت و لم تغب* 
*السيد هاني الوداعي*
*\
وصال* 
*معزوفة*
*\*
*/
**\*
*ShiaMedia*
*.. نسـألكـم الدعـاء ..*
*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*جزاك الله خيرا اختي دموعي*
*لجهودك المتواصلة*

----------


## My tears

*عبير الزهراء ..* 
*شكراً لـك على التعقيـب  ..* 
*وما ننحرم مـن تواجـدك ..* 

*لـك تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## عذراء القلب

مجهودٌ رائع ،، لا بل هو أكثر ! 

جزاهم وإياك ألف خير ! 

تحياتي .. عذراء !

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

تسملين على هذا الاصدارة ...

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه ..

بنتظار كل جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## My tears

عذراء القلب .. شبكة الناصرة 
سرنـي تواجـدكـم .. ربي يعطيكم العافية .. 
تواصـل دائـم إن شاء الله  :amuse:   .. 

لكـم تحيـاتـي  :rolleyes:  ..

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

دائمــا متميزة في عطائك  :rolleyes:   .. 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيـــة دموعــة .. و جاري التحميل .. 
لا تحرمينا هالصوتيات الحلوة .. 

أرق التحيـات 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## My tears

.: طوق الياسمين :.
يسلم لي تعقيبـك خيتووو  :rolleyes:  .. 
ومشكووره والله على التواجد .. 
وما ننحرم منـك  :amuse:  .. 

لـك تحيـاتـي  :cool:  ..

----------


## همس المشااعر

تسلمي غاليتي دموعي
على الاصدار 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
والله لايحرمنا منك يارب 
بنتظار جديدك
                      تحياتي 
                         همس المشااعر

----------


## My tears

همس المشااعر
الله يسلمك ويعافيك .. 
وشكراً لـك على التعقيب .. 
وتواصـل دائـم .. 

تحيـاتـي  :amuse:  ..

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يعطيك الله صحة وسلامة اختي*
*بارك الله فيك على طرحك لهذا الاصدار الرائع*
*دائما تكرمينا بهذا العطاء* 
*وتواصل منك مستمر ان شاء الله*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته*

*طرح رائع
**دموعي
**شكراً جزيلاً لك
**الله يعطيك الف عافية**
**تحياتي لك**
**جاري التحميل

**اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## My tears

*القلب المرح .. نور علي* 
*مشكورين والله على التعقيب ..* 
*وتواجد ما ننحرم منه أبداً ..* 
*وربي يعطيكم ألف عافية ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## ورق العنب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

تسملين على هذا الاصدارة ...

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه ..

بنتظار كل جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## لحن الخلود

يعطيك الف عافية 
رحم الله والديك

----------


## حــــايــرة

الف شكر لك على المجهود الرائع
يعطيك الف عافيه
ورحم الله والديك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## عاشقة متيمة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

يسلموا خيتوووا على عرضك هذا الإصدر
الله لايحرمنا منك ومن عطياك
تقبلي مرور
عاشقة متيمة

----------

